# 94 Maxima: getting no fuel



## Brave-Wind (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. I live here in Kentucky and I love fishing and hunting. I love to golf too hehe. Well,anyway, my sister has a maxima that just happened to not start after pulling into a gas station to get a pop and chips. Checking under the hood, found that it is getting no fuel. The engine turns over and the fuel pump makes a clicking noise is all. Any suggestions?
thanks, oh yea I like playin Diablo2 LOD on battle.net too hehe


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Brave-Wind said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the forum. I live here in Kentucky and I love fishing and hunting. I love to golf too hehe. Well,anyway, my sister has a maxima that just happened to not start after pulling into a gas station to get a pop and chips. Checking under the hood, found that it is getting no fuel. The engine turns over and the fuel pump makes a clicking noise is all. Any suggestions?
> thanks, oh yea I like playin Diablo2 LOD on battle.net too hehe


Did you hook up a pressure gauge? What's the pressure? Check the fuel pressure regulator. How old is the fuel filter? Anything it did before it didn't start (hesitation, rough idle)? Some more info might help.

Welcome to the forums, you'll find the answer somewhere around here!


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> Did you hook up a pressure gauge? What's the pressure? Check the fuel pressure regulator. How old is the fuel filter? Anything it did before it didn't start (hesitation, rough idle)? Some more info might help.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, you'll find the answer somewhere around here!



yes i agree the pressure is the best test. i verifies the pump is working and how much fuel pressure it's putting out. changing out the fule pump before knowing this is costly and may not be the problem. how many miles are on the car?


----------

